# Dog the bounty hunter jailed



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

> MSNBC has learned that U.S. officials have arrested TV reality star Duane "Dog" Chapman and two family members in Hawaii for extradition to Mexico.
> 
> Chapman's wife told MSNBC's Rita Cosby that heavily armed U.S. marshals arrived at the family's house today and took away Chapman, his brother, Tim, and son, Leland.
> 
> ...


http://www.nbc10.com/news/9850095/detail.h...amp;psp=newsDog


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Good-he has to be one of the most retarded people out there!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i love that show!!!!!!!! i hope this doesnt play out and they land in jail or else we are stuck watching duane lee and beth doing all the arrests.

well this just friggin blows.......... who would want to kidnap a mexican to bring him to the US anyways.......... they sneek in on their own all the time..... he should be glad they brought him back to the states for free.

FREE DOG!!!!!!!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!
this guy was the best,
i used to love listening him call his fugitives muthafukers then when they are getting booked he used to give them a beautiful speech.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i hate that show but i think it sucks that the mexican

government wants to extradite him for getting

a u.s. citizen and takin his ass back to the states.

they are just trin to get some money, i dont ever

hear about them wanting to bring back mexicans to their

own country to face punishment for crimes


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Friggin born again Christians make me sick









Pac


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

That show is the bomb!
The Dog was kind of Corny though, Leeland was my fav and if they dont get out i sure as hell aint gonna watch it anymore.


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

This is bullshit - as trashy as I think Dog is, I applaud the hell out of him for doing the job he is doing. I think that the Mexican gov. pulled and is pulling some f*cking bullshit...

I mean JESUS CHRIST, he caught a SERIAL RAPIST before our own f*cking government was going to get around to it, and NOT ONLY DO WE NOT GIVE HIM THE BOUNTY THAT HE EARNED ON IT, we are now going to throw him to the mexican DOGS (no pun intended)? f*cking A, no justice in sight.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> This is bullshit - as trashy as I think Dog is, I applaud the hell out of him for doing the job he is doing. I think that the Mexican gov. pulled and is pulling some f*cking bullshit...
> 
> I mean JESUS CHRIST, he caught a SERIAL RAPIST before our own f*cking government was going to get around to it, and NOT ONLY DO WE NOT GIVE HIM THE BOUNTY THAT HE EARNED ON IT, we are now going to throw him to the mexican DOGS (no pun intended)? f*cking A, no justice in sight.


i never thought of it like that but yes i agree 110%!!!!!!!! he took a very dangerous predator that could have even killed a women off the streets and for his good deed he gets jail time???? wtf is that sh*t........ the guy turned around his life for the better and is always respectful of his prisoners and yet he gets in sh*t......... he probably fed the son of a bitch mesican guy who is now trying to get him locked up in a mexican prison. im sure dog tim and leland can handle them selves in most any prison with lelands fighting background but still.......... he does a good deed for all women and now he will have to hope he isnt the one getting raped by horny mexican prisoners

he beought back a US citizen and mexico thinks they have a case on him for kidnapping....... he is a law officer of a different kind doing his job....... if he gets convicted so should whoever brought saddam home to the US also......... at least dog brought back an ameircan citizen instead of kidnapping a citizen from their own country. if they want dog to come to jail there then they can take every single damn mexican who jumps the border back also. if you want the dog you have to take back over 1 million illegla alien mexicans too........


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

so wait... they're getting dragged back for jumping bail in Mexico - kind of ironic isn't it?


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

i love the show too. that is pretty much bullshit. He arrested a rapist and brought him to justice and that's breaking the law. wow.

FREE DOG


----------



## freakgasolinefightaccident (Jan 3, 2005)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> This is bullshit - as trashy as I think Dog is, I applaud the hell out of him for doing the job he is doing. I think that the Mexican gov. pulled and is pulling some f*cking bullshit...
> 
> I mean JESUS CHRIST, he caught a SERIAL RAPIST before our own f*cking government was going to get around to it, and NOT ONLY DO WE NOT GIVE HIM THE BOUNTY THAT HE EARNED ON IT, we are now going to throw him to the mexican DOGS (no pun intended)? f*cking A, no justice in sight.


Well said man. I think dog is a piece of sh*t but I hate to see anyone go down like that. No justice in sight at all, except for that rapey bastard getting locked up.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

he needs to be locked up cos of his haircut !!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Send him to Guantanamo !!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

HAHAHAHA I guess that will teach him that US law does not extend past our borders. And that there is a proper way to have someone extridited. Perhaps if he knew where the guy was he should have had federal agents contact the mexican goverment and use the proper procedure to retrive a criminal that is abroad.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Good-he has to be one of the most retarded people out there!!!


X2

This guy breaks so many laws on his show it isnt funny.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> so wait... they're getting dragged back for jumping bail in Mexico - kind of ironic isn't it?


no, they got extradited to mexico for bounty hunting in mexico, a criminal offense.

point being, they caught a rapist and are now being punished for it. no offense to the members of mexican descent, but f*ck the mexican government. i piss on vicente fox.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Fido The Great said:


> Good-he has to be one of the most retarded people out there!!!


X2

This guy breaks so many laws on his show it isnt funny.
[/quote]

what laws are you referring to? ever read the back of a bounty hunter's license?

basically it says they have the right to do anything, or go anywhere to get a fugitive that jumped bond. Bounty hunters don't follow the laws that police do, they're much less restricted.

this is bs that our own goverment would carry some sh*t like this out b/c mexico said so. Our priorities are fucked if we extradite our own citizen for arresting a serial rapist in another country, even if it did violate some sort of stupid amnesty.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

dog has the best mullet on the face of the earth... i almost paid 140$ to ride a boat to the island in hawaii he works off of, for a picture, of me toching his mullet with out him knowing... fun game for any "mullet hunters" out there, i figured it would be a mullet hunting record... trophy hair


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Boobah said:


> Good-he has to be one of the most retarded people out there!!!


X2

This guy breaks so many laws on his show it isnt funny.
[/quote]

what laws are you referring to? ever read the back of a bounty hunter's license?

basically it says they have the right to do anything, or go anywhere to get a fugitive that jumped bond. Bounty hunters don't follow the laws that police do, they're much less restricted.

this is bs that our own goverment would carry some sh*t like this out b/c mexico said so. Our priorities are fucked if we extradite our own citizen for arresting a serial rapist in another country, even if it did violate some sort of stupid amnesty.
[/quote]

Maybe you missed that part. We did not extridite him. He was illegally kidnapped. The bounty hunters license is a worthless peice of paper when you leave US soil. And as stated in the article bounty hunting is illegal in Mexico. You don't have to like or aggree with that law. But it is their law your or my opinions do not change that. Just as you would expect anyone visiting our country to follow our rules that same expectation is set for when US citizens leave this country. Thats the bottom line. The fact of who he went there to get is irrevelant. There are proper procedures that EVERYONE is required to follow when taking someone out of one country and to another. The guy obviously didn't follow those procedures because he thought he was above the law. Well he got a wakeup call. He broke their law and now he should stand trial. Just as any Mexican breaking our law would be required to do so here. 
It also sounds like he was held there 3 years ago possibly in conjunction with this case and ran back to the US to avoid prosicution there. Kinda makes him a criminal running from the law too dosen't it?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Good-he has to be one of the most retarded people out there!!!


X2

This guy breaks so many laws on his show it isnt funny.
[/quote]

what laws are you referring to? ever read the back of a bounty hunter's license?

basically it says they have the right to do anything, or go anywhere to get a fugitive that jumped bond. Bounty hunters don't follow the laws that police do, they're much less restricted.

this is bs that our own goverment would carry some sh*t like this out b/c mexico said so. Our priorities are fucked if we extradite our own citizen for arresting a serial rapist in another country, even if it did violate some sort of stupid amnesty.
[/quote]

Maybe you missed that part. We did not extridite him. He was illegally kidnapped. The bounty hunters license is a worthless peice of paper when you leave US soil. And as stated in the article bounty hunting is illegal in Mexico. You don't have to like or aggree with that law. But it is their law your or my opinions do not change that. Just as you would expect anyone visiting our country to follow our rules that same expectation is set for when US citizens leave this country. Thats the bottom line. The fact of who he went there to get is irrevelant. There are proper procedures that EVERYONE is required to follow when taking someone out of one country and to another. The guy obviously didn't follow those procedures because he thought he was above the law. Well he got a wakeup call. He broke their law and now he should stand trial. Just as any Mexican breaking our law would be required to do so here. 
It also sounds like he was held there 3 years ago possibly in conjunction with this case and ran back to the US to avoid prosicution there. Kinda makes him a criminal running from the law too dosen't it?
[/quote]

Still doesn't change the fact that he is a douche-And thats putting it nicely!!!!!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Good-he has to be one of the most retarded people out there!!!


X2

This guy breaks so many laws on his show it isnt funny.
[/quote]

what laws are you referring to? ever read the back of a bounty hunter's license?

basically it says they have the right to do anything, or go anywhere to get a fugitive that jumped bond. Bounty hunters don't follow the laws that police do, they're much less restricted.

this is bs that our own goverment would carry some sh*t like this out b/c mexico said so. Our priorities are fucked if we extradite our own citizen for arresting a serial rapist in another country, even if it did violate some sort of stupid amnesty.
[/quote]

Well he got a wakeup call. He broke their law and now he should stand trial. Just as any Mexican breaking our law would be required to do so here. 
[/quote]

Actually you are wrong there. There are a couple million Mexicans here breaking the law every day. Yet are not deported


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

maybe the mexicans opened "mullet season" and somebody wittingly, and legally bagged the biggest trophy EVER


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats sucks ass.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

I wonder if they'll pay for his college while he's there.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Get out of here!

oh well. So anyone want a beer?


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

hyphen said:


> so wait... they're getting dragged back for jumping bail in Mexico - kind of ironic isn't it?


no, they got extradited to mexico for bounty hunting in mexico, a criminal offense.

point being, they caught a rapist and are now being punished for it. no offense to the members of mexican descent, but f*ck the mexican government. i piss on vicente fox.
[/quote]

it says in the article that he posted bail and then left. he himself is a bail bondsman...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> so wait... they're getting dragged back for jumping bail in Mexico - kind of ironic isn't it?


no, they got extradited to mexico for bounty hunting in mexico, a criminal offense.

point being, they caught a rapist and are now being punished for it. no offense to the members of mexican descent, but f*ck the mexican government. i piss on vicente fox.
[/quote]

it says in the article that he posted bail and then left. he himself is a bail bondsman...
[/quote]

yes, he posted bail because he got extradited. he didn't get extradited because he "jumped" bail.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Tinkerbelle said:


> so wait... they're getting dragged back for jumping bail in Mexico - kind of ironic isn't it?


no, they got extradited to mexico for bounty hunting in mexico, a criminal offense.

point being, they caught a rapist and are now being punished for it. no offense to the members of mexican descent, but f*ck the mexican government. i piss on vicente fox.
[/quote]

it says in the article that he posted bail and then left. he himself is a bail bondsman...
[/quote]

yes, he posted bail because he got extradited. he didn't get extradited because he "jumped" bail.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

If WE hand him over to Mexico were f*cking stupid. Im pissed they were even arrested for this crap


----------



## oscarfish (Mar 1, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Good-he has to be one of the most retarded people out there!!!


X2

This guy breaks so many laws on his show it isnt funny.
[/quote]

what laws are you referring to? ever read the back of a bounty hunter's license?

basically it says they have the right to do anything, or go anywhere to get a fugitive that jumped bond. Bounty hunters don't follow the laws that police do, they're much less restricted.

this is bs that our own goverment would carry some sh*t like this out b/c mexico said so. Our priorities are fucked if we extradite our own citizen for arresting a serial rapist in another country, even if it did violate some sort of stupid amnesty.
[/quote]

Maybe you missed that part. We did not extridite him. He was illegally kidnapped. The bounty hunters license is a worthless peice of paper when you leave US soil. A*nd as stated in the article bounty hunting is illegal in Mexico.* You don't have to like or aggree with that law. But it is their law your or my opinions do not change that. Just as you would expect anyone visiting our country to follow our rules that same expectation is set for when US citizens leave this country. Thats the bottom line. The fact of who he went there to get is irrevelant. There are proper procedures that EVERYONE is required to follow when taking someone out of one country and to another. The guy obviously didn't follow those procedures because he thought he was above the law. Well he got a wakeup call. He broke their law and now he should stand trial. Just as any Mexican breaking our law would be required to do so here. 
It also sounds like he was held there 3 years ago possibly in conjunction with this case and ran back to the US to avoid prosicution there. Kinda makes him a criminal running from the law too dosen't it?
[/quote]
So is Murder, but if a mexican guy murdered someone in the united states and fled back to mexico, he is safe because the mexican govt wont extradite him. Now that's what I call BS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

They are so fast to grab a US citizen to bring back to Mexico why arent they rushing to take back all their illegal relatives??


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

RockinTimbz said:


> They are so fast to grab a US citizen to bring back to Mexico why arent they rushing to take back all their illegal relatives??


yeah that was my point exactly.............
*keep racist remarks out please.*

i dont like the fact that they take jobs from american born people and even canadians there are more and more up here also working. they dont just climb a fence to get here like in the US which is BS. if they want to arrest dog for taking a rapist who could harm many mexican women out of their country then they can take back the millions of illegal mexicans too


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

..and why do we follow mexicos laws?? their government condones the illegal crossing of our border and even some of our treehugging US citizens go over their to give them hiking boots and whatever they need for their trip over the border.

ill trade all the illegals for dog the bounty hunter anyday..and as far as us needing them for jobs we dont want their is always someone willing to work and take their place.

oh and im not being racist im dating a mexican chick who is legal and probably will do better in life than me because she is on her way to medical school..


----------



## flyboy (May 11, 2004)

All I have to say is the Mexican government is a piece of trash. They get pissed off that someone nabbs a rapist but cry "racism" everytime we try to deport illegals. This just pisses me off.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> Just as any Mexican breaking our law would be required to do so here.


I don't understand you. You say its okay for illegal immigrants to stay here, break US law, get free healthcare, free education, etc an then say the quoted line above when in fact the first thing illegal immigrats do is break the law to get over here.


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

he shouldve have been arrested along time ago for sporting that mullet he has!!


----------



## Scrap5000 (Mar 4, 2005)

THAT IS F*CKED!!!! GAWD DAMN GREASEBALL DIRTY POLITICIANS!!! AND THE BULLSHIT US MARSHALLS, HOW COULD THEY DO THAT???!!! I SPIT ON THEM & HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THEM ANYMORE!!


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Scrap5000 said:


> THAT IS F*CKED!!!! GAWD DAMN GREASEBALL DIRTY POLITICIANS!!! AND THE BULLSHIT US MARSHALLS, HOW COULD THEY DO THAT???!!! I SPIT ON THEM & HAVE NO RESPECT FOR THEM ANYMORE!!


Do i hear killing spree??


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Just as any Mexican breaking our law would be required to do so here.


I don't understand you. You say its okay for illegal immigrants to stay here, break US law, get free healthcare, free education, etc an then say the quoted line above when in fact the first thing illegal immigrats do is break the law to get over here.
[/quote]

The law only works one-way for blacksunshine.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Fido The Great said:


> so wait... they're getting dragged back for jumping bail in Mexico - kind of ironic isn't it?


no, they got extradited to mexico for bounty hunting in mexico, a criminal offense.

point being, they caught a rapist and are now being punished for it. no offense to the members of mexican descent, but f*ck the mexican government. i piss on vicente fox.
[/quote]

Exactly. Its nice to see someone doing something good and getting punished for it. I think its complete BS what the Mexican/US governments are doing.

[/quote]
[/quote]
i edited his post and replaced it with the bold text. he was agreeing with you completely, but with poor choice of language.

i don't think many people here disagree that the mexican government, AND the u.s. government fucked up on this one.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> They are so fast to grab a US citizen to bring back to Mexico why arent they rushing to take back all their illegal relatives??


yeah that was my point exactly.............
*keep racist remarks out please.*

i dont like the fact that they take jobs from american born people *and even canadians there are more and more up here also working.* they dont just climb a fence to get here like in the US which is BS. if they want to arrest dog for taking a rapist who could harm many mexican women out of their country then they can take back the millions of illegal mexicans too
[/quote]







i was watchin mind of mencia and he calls them "frost backs"


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> This is bullshit - as trashy as I think Dog is, I applaud the hell out of him for doing the job he is doing. I think that the Mexican gov. pulled and is pulling some f*cking bullshit...
> 
> I mean JESUS CHRIST, he caught a SERIAL RAPIST before our own f*cking government was going to get around to it, and NOT ONLY DO WE NOT GIVE HIM THE BOUNTY THAT HE EARNED ON IT, we are now going to throw him to the mexican DOGS (no pun intended)? f*cking A, no justice in sight.


I watched his show 1 time...seemed totally scripted to me. And it was no secret he was glorifying himself.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

what was racist about it??? they stand out front of home depot waiting for people to pick them up for odd jobs and the females often are maids........ whats racist about that..... its truth or was it the ****** part? should i call them illegal mexican bean farmers instead?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what was racist about it??? they stand out front of home depot waiting for people to pick them up for odd jobs and the females often are maids........ whats racist about that..... its truth or was it the ****** part? should i call them illegal mexican bean farmers instead?


i didn't like it when you called me a ***** and i don't appreciate you calling them *******. keep that filth out, period.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

hyphen said:


> so wait... they're getting dragged back for jumping bail in Mexico - kind of ironic isn't it?


no, they got extradited to mexico for bounty hunting in mexico, a criminal offense.

point being, they caught a rapist and are now being punished for it. no offense to the members of mexican descent, but f*ck the mexican government. i piss on vicente fox.
[/quote]

Exactly. Whether you like Dog or not, its not the point. The fact of the matter is after you forget about all the red tape bullshit, he caught a serial rapist, someone who everyone will agree deserves to be in prison. He did a service to the US people and the Mexican people by getting a piece of sh*t like that off the street, and now hes being charged for it. If the US had any sort of balls in this matter theyd tell Mexico to f*ck off as far as extriditing him back there. Im shocked they actually arressted him, much less that they might actually send him to Mexico to face charges.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> so wait... they're getting dragged back for jumping bail in Mexico - kind of ironic isn't it?


no, they got extradited to mexico for bounty hunting in mexico, a criminal offense.

point being, they caught a rapist and are now being punished for it. no offense to the members of mexican descent, but f*ck the mexican government. i piss on vicente fox.
[/quote]

Exactly. Its nice to see someone doing something good and getting punished for it. I think its complete BS what the Mexican/US governments are doing.

[/quote]
[/quote]
i edited his post and replaced it with the bold text. he was agreeing with you completely, but with poor choice of language.

i don't think many people here disagree that the mexican government, AND the u.s. government fucked up on this one.
[/quote]

Ah, I guess I missed the sarcasm or just read that wrong (that happens over the net). Early in the morning post.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Pffft...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)




----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what was racist about it??? they stand out front of home depot waiting for people to pick them up for odd jobs and the females often are maids........ whats racist about that..... its truth or was it the ****** part? should i call them illegal mexican bean farmers instead?


I know how you feel about the illegal immigrants outside of Home Dept.. it bothers me A LOT too, only because almost everyday I almost run one of them over w/ my car because they continously cross the street like they own it and never look for ongoing traffic. AND, there's tons of them.. just standing outside of Home Depot - and they do their annoying "whistle" just cuz I'm a female (it could be ANY female and they'll whistle like a bunch of twats). But anyways, as unfortunate their situation is... (and extremely annoying), I wouldn't go around calling people "*******" or any other ethnicity some racial name. I bet you have friends that are so-called "*******" and "******" -- what does that make you? A hypocrite? Just a thought.


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Even though he is a douche bag at its finnest, and his show is one of the worst on TV, its still wrong what the mexican gov't has done. Its cases like this that makes me wonder why we don't just tell mexico to f*ck off and make it a part of arizona.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> what was racist about it??? they stand out front of home depot waiting for people to pick them up for odd jobs and the females often are maids........ whats racist about that..... its truth or was it the ****** part? should i call them illegal mexican bean farmers instead?


I know how you feel about the illegal immigrants outside of Home Dept.. it bothers me A LOT too, only because almost everyday I almost run one of them over w/ my car because they continously cross the street like they own it and never look for ongoing traffic. AND, there's tons of them.. just standing outside of Home Depot - and they do their annoying "whistle" just cuz I'm a female (it could be ANY female and they'll whistle like a bunch of twats). But anyways, as unfortunate their situation is... (and extremely annoying), I wouldn't go around calling people "*******" or any other ethnicity some racial name. I bet you have friends that are so-called "*******" and "******" -- what does that make you? A hypocrite? Just a thought.
[/quote]
you and fattykins are 2 peas in a pod. i dont really take offence to anything in called ethnically....... call me frost back cause im canadian say EHHHHHHHH all ya want........ call me cracker or honky and it just makes me laugh. people take things far too serious these days and if things werent so politically correct there wouldnt be the problems there is in the world. nothing like opening a can of worms from the past eh hyphen?









better tell gordeez not to call himself a ****** anymore then either.

hyphen remember the pics you made of shawntraviss making fun of him calling him fat and a sasquatch???????? yeah you never discriminate........


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

right, because fat people are a race, right? and it's not like i wasn't retaliating for previous actions like say, oooh, using a picture of a burning american flag for an avatar?

we all know i'm the indiscriminate basher of all things not like me.


----------



## luciferzone (Feb 14, 2006)

sure hope sombody makes him their bitch,I hate that preachin mother f******


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

piranha guy dont take it to seriously, id rather live in canada then in America any day


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> what was racist about it??? they stand out front of home depot waiting for people to pick them up for odd jobs and the females often are maids........ whats racist about that..... its truth or was it the ****** part? should i call them illegal mexican bean farmers instead?


I know how you feel about the illegal immigrants outside of Home Dept.. it bothers me A LOT too, only because almost everyday I almost run one of them over w/ my car because they continously cross the street like they own it and never look for ongoing traffic. AND, there's tons of them.. just standing outside of Home Depot - and they do their annoying "whistle" just cuz I'm a female (it could be ANY female and they'll whistle like a bunch of twats). But anyways, as unfortunate their situation is... (and extremely annoying), I wouldn't go around calling people "*******" or any other ethnicity some racial name. I bet you have friends that are so-called "*******" and "******" -- what does that make you? A hypocrite? Just a thought.
[/quote]
you and fattykins are 2 peas in a pod. i dont really take offence to anything in called ethnically....... call me frost back cause im canadian say EHHHHHHHH all ya want........ call me cracker or honky and it just makes me laugh. people take things far too serious these days and if things werent so politically correct there wouldnt be the problems there is in the world. nothing like opening a can of worms from the past eh hyphen?









better tell gordeez not to call himself a ****** anymore then either.

hyphen remember the pics you made of shawntraviss making fun of him calling him fat and a sasquatch???????? yeah you never discriminate........
[/quote]

Unfortunately Dan, where we live, the minorities do face racism all the time, thus they are more sensitive to it.

I too wish people would be less sensitive to these remarks, but I wish even more that the people making them would be more sensitive. Then there would be no problem at all!


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

i dont know what to say, screw mexico and the US marshal service for this whole thing, the guy isin jail, what was violated?
i think the mexican government has been bought off by the luster family and thats the only reason why this is even being persued, i mean the guy is serving how many years for a crime he commited? whos rights have really been violated here?


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

MR.FREEZ said:


> i hate that show but i think it sucks that the mexican
> 
> government wants to extradite him for getting
> 
> ...


How do you feel about Mexican bounty hunters operating inthe U.S.?


----------



## greenmonkey51 (Aug 16, 2004)

Why does everyone seem to not like him, his show is fairly cool and he seems like a good guy who got his life straightened out.


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

FYI:

Dog: The Family Speaks

There's a special on A&E on Tuesday at 10pm/9pm central time


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

greenmonkey51 said:


> Why does everyone seem to not like him, his show is fairly cool and he seems like a good guy who got his life straightened out.


Because he is the biggest douche in the universe straight up. Maybe if he cut that hair and ditch the sunglasses he would be cooler


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> They are so fast to grab a US citizen to bring back to Mexico why arent they rushing to take back all their illegal relatives??


yeah that was my point exactly.............
*keep racist remarks out please.*

i dont like the fact that they take jobs from american born people *and even canadians there are more and more up here also working.* they dont just climb a fence to get here like in the US which is BS. if they want to arrest dog for taking a rapist who could harm many mexican women out of their country then they can take back the millions of illegal mexicans too
[/quote]







i was watchin mind of mencia and he calls them "*frost backs*"









[/quote]





































lmao i just remembered dog's show is having a marahton this week lol

his shows are awsome


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

hyphen said:


> right, because fat people are a race, right? and it's not like i wasn't retaliating for previous actions like say, oooh, using a picture of a burning american flag for an avatar?
> 
> we all know i'm the indiscriminate basher of all things not like me.


_Discrimination : The word discrimination comes from the Latin "discriminare", which means to "distinguish between". To discriminate socially is to make a distinction between people on the basis of class or category without regard to individual merit. Examples of social discrimination include racial, religious, sexual, sexual orientation, *disability*, ethnic, height-related, and age-related discrimination. Whether a given example of discrimination is positive or negative is a subjective judgement (i.e., in the eye of the beholder)._ Link

Ok granted its not a quote from a real dictionary but itll do. Also if you want to bring up a thread from what....over a year ago?...feel free.

S.T.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

it's all a bunch of crap...he cut through all the red tape and went and caught an american rich playboy serial rapist who fled to mexico and now we're going to f*ck him over for it? seems kinda retarted considering our justice system put the asshole in jail for 124 years. it's like thanks for getting him, now we can do our job. oh and by the way bend over so i can shove this spiked bat in your ass.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

thats crazy ! he could get 8 years for trying to catch someone who got 124 yrs for his crime.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2006)

Cichlidae said:


> right, because fat people are a race, right? and it's not like i wasn't retaliating for previous actions like say, oooh, using a picture of a burning american flag for an avatar?
> 
> we all know i'm the indiscriminate basher of all things not like me.


_Discrimination : The word discrimination comes from the Latin "discriminare", which means to "distinguish between". To discriminate socially is to make a distinction between people on the basis of class or category without regard to individual merit. Examples of social discrimination include racial, religious, sexual, sexual orientation, *disability*, ethnic, height-related, and age-related discrimination. Whether a given example of discrimination is positive or negative is a subjective judgement (i.e., in the eye of the beholder)._ Link

Ok granted its not a quote from a real dictionary but itll do. Also if you want to bring up a thread from what....over a year ago?...feel free.

S.T.
[/quote]

Being fat, tho, isnt a disability.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> right, because fat people are a race, right? and it's not like i wasn't retaliating for previous actions like say, oooh, using a picture of a burning american flag for an avatar?
> 
> we all know i'm the indiscriminate basher of all things not like me.


_Discrimination : The word discrimination comes from the Latin "discriminare", which means to "distinguish between". To discriminate socially is to make a distinction between people on the basis of class or category without regard to individual merit. Examples of social discrimination include racial, religious, sexual, sexual orientation, *disability*, ethnic, height-related, and age-related discrimination. Whether a given example of discrimination is positive or negative is a subjective judgement (i.e., in the eye of the beholder)._ Link

Ok granted its not a quote from a real dictionary but itll do. Also if you want to bring up a thread from what....over a year ago?...feel free.

S.T.
[/quote]

Being fat, tho, isnt a disability.
[/quote]

+1.

i don't feel like arguing with you two over this. your weight is at your control and it's a choice that YOU choose. people of color, be it brown, black, or yellow do *not* have a choice. you have the option of losing weight, ethnic people do not have the luxury of changing the color of their skin. and don't blame your problem on genetics, because i know for a fact that determination will prevail. my friend is living proof. so call your dietary preference a *disability* but know that you have no idea what discrimination really is. the end









before:









after:


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> HAHAHAHA I guess that will teach him that US law does not extend past our borders. And that there is a proper way to have someone extridited. Perhaps if he knew where the guy was he should have had federal agents contact the mexican goverment and use the proper procedure to retrive a criminal that is abroad.


Just like we did with Roman Polanski?

(a rapist, coward, hollywood type director/producer living in France right now)


----------



## Pacuguy (Apr 10, 2004)

you break the law you got to jail, you break the law in mexico you go to a dirty mexican jail.
its cut and dry.

I like the show, but i like all reality tv so it doesnt say much.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

you dont feel like arguing becasue god for bid you be wrong. and people who are brown do have a choice look at michael jackson. and no matter which way you look at it you discriminate just as much as i did, you just wont admit to it because then you would be wrong. and as for being really overweight isnt a disability.......... the governments seem to think it is and people like this are put on disability. maybe there is more to the cases then just weight issues but either way being overweight is a disability. maybe the key to being skinny would be to eat more rice, crackers and water.

so he cant blame his being over weight on genetics? but people who are genetically a different colour get a free pass???

BTW FREE DOG


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

I love that show. Hate the mullet and his trashy clothes, but who's to judge people on their apperance. FREE DOG!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Ahhh i actually enjoy watching the DOG in action even though all the shows are very similiar they are still very pleasureable to watch especially for some reason when he gets mad the only word he screams out of his mouth is m**********r!!!... i swear, they need to have a counter on the bottom left side of the screen that keeps count of that guy calling people m**********r...


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

KumbiaQueens said:


> FYI:
> 
> Dog: The Family Speaks
> 
> There's a special on A&E on Tuesday at 10pm/9pm central time


HMM thats Niptuck time, I think ill have to miss the dog show


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_a/mexic...S00010000000001

first time mexico has ever extradited a drug lord. What a coincidence, I'm curious if this is an exchange...


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

thats kinda funny...


----------

